# An ESP Drive??



## Azznerak (Sep 20, 2013)

I recently had to refresh windows 8 due to a "Black Screen" error and when I began to scan over my hard drive I noticed a ESP Drive located in the Hard Disk Drive Section. When I click it says I don't have permission, but it gives me the administrator icon. When I hit the administrator icon it clicks over and says I don't have permission to access that drive. It seems to be 500m in size with 476m remaining so something is in the file. I checked the properties and its formatted in fat 32. I have restarted twice and it still remains. Computer is running fine after the refresh and it wasn't there before the refresh.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i think the esp section is the boot record,for booting into the op. system and would be write protected


----------

